# 10 pt on cam



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have 28 acres in Athens co., always had alot of deer activity, tons of does but no really nice bucks. This is probably one of the best ones I have seen on my cams. Not a monster but a respectable deer anyway. I hunted 10/31 and was in the blind for 12 hours, did not see a thing. This was 2:00 am on 11/1.........bugger!! Also have a couple fat does from about 7 am on 11/1, I was going to hunt that morning as well but decided to not go because the day before was so slow. This cam is within 20 yds of the blind I hunted 10/31. Never fails....................


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

anytime your in the woods is time spent hunting. good luck in the future.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Love the trail cam videos of deer,


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Them stealth cams are nice I have a couple myself


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a few different brands, that one seems to be the best out of the bunch.


----------



## TJ Arfons (Mar 4, 2016)

My ten point on my property was nocturnal for the last month, not last Friday night though!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------

